
Ask HN: Most memorable JavaScript projects/moments in your history? - capableweb
Just a couple of hours ago, a submission to HN was &quot;Significant JavaScript projects from 2006 to 2020&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24142462) which at least for me, leaves out a lot of projects that was part of my early JavaScript career, such as Prototype.js, Backbone, Angular (v1) and others.<p>Since obviously this list leaves a lot out of the history of JavaScript and related technologies, what sticks out the most for you? Could be libraries, ways of developing software, compile-to-JS languages (CoffeeScript comes to mind) or any other fond (or non-fond) memories related to JavaScript and maybe even the web in general.<p>I&#x27;m not the oldest web developer around, I&#x27;m sure, but I&#x27;d love to hear more about what people feel this list is missing, because it&#x27;s a lot.
======
speedgoose
Leaflet.js for me. A very clean code and nice API, with a great community.

